# Lionfish Tail Rot



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

I just bought a lionfish about 2 months ago. I noticed that the tail was a little ragged at the lfs. I bought it anyway and it seems to be getting worse. Everything else with the fish is fine, he eats well and all that stuff. The tank perameters are also fine. Anyway, my real question is this, I bought some maracyn II and I wonder if its safe to use on my lionfish. He is the only fish in the tank so I don't need to worry about inverts or anything. If anyone can help, please do so. Thank you!


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

Use the Maracyn2 only if its the satwater variety. Remove ALL carbon from your filter/s, as it will remove the medication from the water. Make sure that you use the FULL dose for the entire length of treatment. Read instructions for treatment length. 
What are the parameters of the tank? Just wonderin.


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

When I tested the water, there was no ammonia or nitrite, very very little, if any nitrate. I keep the sp. gravity at 1.22. I dosed it as the directions said, and it turned my tank yellow. But the fish is eating normally so that is a good sign. Thanks for the advice!


----------

